# How much water should my puppy drink?



## apenn0006

The breeder told us to make sure we limit his intake of water while we are potty training because it will not only cause him to urinate more but also give him loose stools (which we saw the first day due to this). So we have been limiting how much he drinks by giving him a few ounces every few hours. However, the poor thing is so thirsty and wants to drink...all the time! I'm stressing out that he may not be getting enough. He whines every time he is in the kitchen and sniffs the ground, then looks up towards the counters where we place his food/water. How do I know how much water is right for him?


----------



## Bear L

Hm, never heard soft stool is associated with water though puppies may tend to have more sensitive stomach. I've been told GSDs are water drinkers, they drink a lot so not sure about the advice on limiting the water intake. At that time, I let mine drink as much as she wanted and only limit the intake few hours before I turn in at night. No problem with the stool.


----------



## doggiedad

the only time my dogs water was limited was 2 hours
before bedtime. i took his water bowl away 2 hours
before bedtime. we took our puppy out a lot.
his first few days home he was out every 15 minutes.
every 15 minutes became every 25 minutes and every 25 minutes
became every 35 to 40 minutes and so on. over night he was
out every 2 hours (maybe not necessary).


----------



## Elaine

I never limit water for a puppy except I don't put water in the crate with them. This is a terrible thing to do to a puppy. Let him have as much water as he wants.


----------



## rooandtree

ive never heard of water giving puppies loose stools...i let my puppy drink as much as he wants...especially in this hot weather! ive had him since 10 weeks and hes almost 6 months now


----------



## apenn0006

Hmm...interesting. Ok thanks for the input. I put his water bowl back out as soon as I read these. I feel like such a bad mama  My poor baby was just thirsty!


----------



## rooandtree

not a bad momma...sounds like the breeder just gave you some bad advice


----------



## gmcwife1

apenn0006 said:


> Hmm...interesting. Ok thanks for the input. I put his water bowl back out as soon as I read these. I feel like such a bad mama  My poor baby was just thirsty!


It's all a learning process and you were just doing as you were told by someone you thought knew 

Now that you found the message board you can get better answers to your questions!

We didn't limit our pups water unless it was close to bedtime. Otherwise she wouldn't have anything to pick up and carry around the yard


----------



## Liesje

I've never limited water. I haven't seen a dog that's so obsessed with drinking water it's unhealthy (now, my puppies did love to PLAY in it!). In general I let my puppies out often while awake (every 15-30 minutes).


----------



## jimj

We did the water limiting 2 hours before bed from week 6-8 and gave her ice cubes to chew if she really acted thirsty. Now at just over 10 weeks we don't limit at all (except before car rides  ) and she does just fine. All other times she always had a full water bowl except when she tipped it over and has never had a stool issue. From what I've read on this forum I've come to understand loose stools are usually due to the food they're eating not drinking too much.
It may look like the dog is drinking too much but as I've come to learn from watching ours and reading on here when they drink they only get about half of what they take, the rest is dribbled all over the kitchen floor as she walks around. 
Part Pelican? Maybe...

As a "newish" GSD owner myself I've found the advice and help on this forum invaluable!:wub:


----------



## kiya

I never limit or restrict water from any of my animals unless the vet is doing surgery in the morning.


----------



## pennytaggart

Thanks this has helped a lot


----------



## SunCzarina

I had to limit Otto's water as a pup, half a gallon a day is more than enough. Also, give ice. It's water, it's a chew toy, it's a hockey puck, they love ice.


----------

